# recevoir une confirmation de lecture avec mail



## irmamac (25 Septembre 2010)

bonjour,
je voudrais bien recevoir une confirmation de lecture lorsque j'envoie un message avec Mail.
Quelqu'un pourrait-il me donner la manip s'il y en a une?
 Irmamac !


----------



## Sly54 (25 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour,

Je te renvoie sur ce fil qui explique bien la "difficulté" à réaliser ce que tu veux faire


----------



## irmamac (25 Septembre 2010)

merci ...
bon visiblement c'est pas un truc vital !!
c'est vrai que le destinataire n'est pas obligé d'y répondre...
en tous cas, merci de m'avoir répondu
 bonne journée !


----------

